# Receptacles and Attachment Plugs (Caps )



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

guschash said:


> What article shows the configurations of receptacles and attachment plugs?


None. They are not an NEC rule, but NEMA.

Straight Blade

Locking Blade


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks 480 just what I needed to see. 208V 3 phase four wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

guschash said:


> Thanks 480 just what I needed to see. 208V 3 phase four wire.


You'll pay dear for single phase cord caps specially rated for just 208. Unless there's a reason that it must be 208, you might consider the 250V cord caps instead.


NEVERMIND... I see that you're doing all three phases. That's a standard cord cap rated at 208.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

Believe it or not, I looked in the "American Electricians' Handbook" and found them. I can't belief it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

~Matt


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

Good one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh man!:no:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: :thumbup1:


----------

